# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  شرح القيام بفك شفرة على unlock-instant

## xmaroc

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الى اعضاء وزوار المنتدى المغربي للمحمول  هذا شرح  القيام بفك  الشفرة على السرفر

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## douiba.fr

مشكور كتير اخى الفاضل

----------


## alaa_day

مشكور اخي

----------


## kartaz

بارك الله فيك

----------


## limouni-gsm

بارك الله فيك

----------


## TIGER_GSM



----------


## lsanlmakhfi

شكرا اخي واتمنى ان تكون الطريقة مجربة وثمن مناسب

----------


## yasine

شكرا اخي واتمنى ان تكون الطريقة مجربة وثمن مناسب

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

السلام عليكم اخي انا عندي مشكل في قراءة الايمي لا يعطيني شئ الا احتساب الرسوم الذي هو 5 dh هل من توضيخ اخي لكي اعرف المشكل مني او من السرفر يتاخر في الاجابة وشكرا لكم جميعا

----------


## unlock-instant

> السلام عليكم اخي انا عندي مشكل في قراءة الايمي لا يعطيني شئ الا احتساب الرسوم الذي هو 5 dh هل من توضيخ اخي لكي اعرف المشكل مني او من السرفر يتاخر في الاجابة وشكرا لكم جميعا

 السلام عليكم اخي انت جديد معنا اهلا بك  انت لم تفك شفرة اي جهاز حتا الان تشيك واحد فقط   
            277                              نجاح           iPhone Carrier Check & Simlock status           01305800,,,,,,,,,,,817                          France Orangeوحسابك لا يوجد به اي مشكل لا هوا ولا سرفر فقط اتصل بالاخ xmaroc
ليشرح لك كيفية العمل على سرفر معلومات الاتصال بالاخ xmaroc  الاتصال ب XMAROC الموزع  GSM 0628788300 TEL 0535207310     s-bouakel@hotmail.fr

----------


## zouhirkaka

مشكور كتير اخى

----------


## ragoba

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## ryadmezlaoui

merci pour ce programme merveileux

----------


## theoutlandish

Merciiii khoya /°

----------


## romeo-tmt

بارك الله فيك

----------


## marshalel

شكرااا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## rachidgsm

chokran

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

شكرا اخي خالد نعم السرفر يعمل جيدا انا لم  اصبر ههههههههه الحمد لله فكيت كم من هاتف على سرفر يعمل بسرعة بالتوفيق ان شاء الله لك ولهذا المنتدي المفيد

----------


## Rifionz

باراك الله فيك

----------


## nawfalllll

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## WADI3

Merci bezaf a5oya

----------

